# Deception goes further back than you think



## NigeWz (Dec 30, 2020)

This is my first post here on the new StolenHistory.net site.
We all know what 2020 has been, with the lies and deception, but I'd like to direct your attention to a topic that may resonate with some members here, and hopefully join a few 'dots'.
Many of us here are familiar with the work of Fomenko. He asserts that the Old Testament is a rendition of events that happened during the 14th - 16th Centuries, and I 100% agree with him.
This post may require you to do a little research yourself, as I refuse to 'spoon-feed' people in this genre. That said, I will post a few 'instructions' so you can double-check what I am about to tell you.

Firstly, I am using 'Biblehub.com' here as a reference. I am also referring to the KJV Bible, since it seems to be the most popular.
When you go to 'Biblehub.com', click on the KJV version.
At the top of the page you will see a 'bold' button that says 'Interlin'. This is short for 'Interlinear', and will take you to the original (Hebrew) text, which, if you don't know, is read from right to left.
Above each word you will see a number. Often this is used to state how many times that particular (Hebrew) word is used. It also gives you the original meaning.

So let us begin.........
Genesis 1:1 states, 'In the beginning God created the heaven and the Earth'
Go to the Interlinear and you'll see, 'In the beginning God created the heavens and the Earth' (heavens is plural)
Click on the number above the word 'God', and you'll see that it says 'Elohim'. Scroll down and you'll see that 'Elohim' is the plural of 'Eloha'.
So there's the very first deception, but it's not the most important one.

Genesis 1:2 says, 'And the Earth was without form, and void'. That's cool, right? So 'God' created a place that no-one could live in.

The sad thing is that the word 'was' (1961), means 'became / came to pass' for this ONE TIME. All the other 1960 times it was NOT translated as 'was'.

The ONLY other time you see the words, 'I beheld the Earth and it was without form, and void', is in Jeremiah 4: 23-28

It reads;-

_*I beheld the earth, and, lo, it was without form, and void; and the heavens, and they had no light.*
*24*I beheld the mountains, and, lo, they trembled, and all the hills moved lightly.
*25*I beheld, and, lo, there was no man, and all the birds of the heavens were fled.
*26*I beheld, and, lo, the fruitful place was a wilderness, and all the cities thereof were broken down at the presence of the LORD, and by his fierce anger.
*27*For thus hath the LORD said, The whole land shall be desolate; yet will I not make a full end.
*28*For this shall the earth mourn, and the heavens above be black: because I have spoken it, I have purposed it, and will not repent, neither will I turn back from it._

So, clearly, this passage in Jer:23-28 is referring to Gen 1:2

Yet 'man' was not 'created' until Gen 1:27, so how could Jeremiah 'beheld no man'?
If there was no man, why were their cities?
Gen 1:21 talks about 'God' creating 'Great Whales', yet the Interlinear talks about them being 'Serpents / Sea Monsters'
Gen 1:25 talks about 'God' creating 'beasts / animals'
Then in Gen 1:27 it's WE who were 'created'
Yet if we weren't created until Gen 1:27, who was Jeremiah?
There is no logical explanation for the Genesis 1:27 creation being the FIRST humans in this realm.

Now let's move on to the NEXT 'creation' which is found in Genesis 2:7.

(*Side-note* - Note the chapter numbers here. Gen 1:27 and Gen 2:7. Pearl Harbour was done on 12.7, and the towers that fell on 9/11 were 1,2, and 7 - nothing to see here, right?)

In Gen 2:7 we can read about the 'creation of man' - aka Adam & Eve.
Why is it called 'creation of man' when man had already been created in Gen 1:27 ?

Other ancient texts such as the 'Sumerian Creation text', the 'Mahabatra', and the 'Popul Vuh', all talk about this 'second creation' too.

Samyasa - 'I shall create a primitive. Man shall be his name. I shall create a primitive man so that the gods may have their ease'

Popul Vuh. "I fear you will not agree to do this thing, so I alone must bear the sin'

In other words, the CREATION of Adam & Eve WAS 'original sin' - NOT the BS nonsense of eating from the 'tree'.
(*side-note -* The 'serpent' was actually the 'good-guy', but I'll deal with that in another post)

Move to Gen 6:2 and it talks about the 'sons of Elohim' (aka, creation #1) seeing that the daughters of man (aka, creation #2) were 'fair', and so they 'took them for their wives' - therefore 'creation #3' comes along, aka 'hybrids'.

So now we have 4 different 'species' of humans on the Earth.
We have Jeremiah's people
We have creation 1:27
We have creation 2:7
We have 'hybrids' from creation #1 and #2

Is it not safe to assume that Jeremiah's people also bred with these guys? If so, we now have at least 5 'species', or 'races' of people.

As Jeremiah states (above), it was the 'god' of the Old Testament that destroyed this realm, and I'm dating it to what we know as the 15th C - just as Fomenko does.

I'll add more to this later, depending on responses, but to my mind it already answers a lot of questions.


----------



## Jef Demolder (Dec 30, 2020)

In my opinion Gen 1 is the nice theological version, about a transcendent God creating everything including humans. And Gen 2 is about the real origin of humans, created by the elohim (the gods). Afterwards indeed came the hybrids made by "the sons of the gods" with "the daughters of men".  Then the question is, what means "creation". The opening of Gen 1 already suggests this is about a re-creation after the flood, and in my opninion Jeremiah confirms this interpretation.  So I do no see 4 species of humans, but 3 species of talking entities: gods, demi-gods and humans.


----------



## NigeWz (Dec 30, 2020)

There are likely more than 4 'species' IMHO.
Gen 1:27
Gen 2:7
Intermingling between the two (Gen 6:2) would create the third, but if we take into consideration WHO Jeremiah was, and where he (and his kin) came from, and how they also intermingled with creation #1, #2, and the 'hybrids', it kind-of makes sense why there are so many 'races', (or species) right now.
I'm trying to follow logic here.
I also don't think for one second that the Elohim of Gen 1:1 are the same 'Elohim' of Gen 1:27, but can't prove it......yet !


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 30, 2020)

NigeWz said:


> Genesis 1:2 says, 'And the Earth was without form, and void'. That's cool, right? So 'God' created a place that no-one could live in.


This makes me think of how a digital simulation gets created by us mere humans today, aka video games it starts with a virtual sandbox that gets populated by different things in periodic updates has so many parallels to the way we experience things in this realm, for instance in the game world things are not really there until it is being observed but yet it still acts as a whole as time passes.

Anyways i do not want to deviate to much from the nature of the thread, great start and i look forward to hearing more on this subject!


----------



## NigeWz (Dec 30, 2020)

The guy in that video is NOT a shill.
Life in China is the OPPOSITE of what we're taught in the West.


----------



## Coulness (Jan 4, 2021)

NigeWz said:


> Yet 'man' was not 'created' until Gen 1:27, so how could Jeremiah 'beheld no man'?
> If there was no man, why were their cities?


I think that if we believe the earth was created with cities already in it, it makes a very different interpretation of John 14:2, “in my Father‘s house are many mansions”.

I also hate the discrepancy of Man being created, male and female and inherently equal, and then the whole Adam and Eve, rib thing coming along so much later, entirely without question.  And then the weird legend about Lilith, and how that all trickles down to reinforce gende discrimination.  There’s definitely something amiss there.


----------



## liqouriceandhorses (Jan 4, 2021)

Coulness said:


> NigeWz said:
> 
> 
> > Yet 'man' was not 'created' until Gen 1:27, so how could Jeremiah 'beheld no man'?
> ...



I can not remember now, but isnt the story sort of mirrored from some earlier religion, where the woman was first created and so on?


----------



## JWW427 (Jan 4, 2021)

If you are looking at the Bible (All versions) for answers to history you may get more riddles than answers. It was designed on purpose to fool us with bits of truth, wisdom, and history mixed in with tons of lies and outright fabrications. It's also racist, sexist, and homophobic. It is a powerful mind control tool for the world.
Just my opinion. I mean no offense.


----------



## NigeWz (Jan 5, 2021)

liqouriceandhorses said:


> Coulness said:
> 
> 
> > NigeWz said:
> ...


There are many such stories. There are even some people who believe that the 'first creation' in Gen 1:27 were androgenous - who knows?
As for Lilith, I don't think 'she' existed. It's interesting that you bring up the 'rib' thing, because I only realised a couple of weeks ago that DNA is 
'Deoxyribonucleic acid' - just happens to have the word 'rib' right in the middle. Interesting too, because while the world is subjected to PCR tests, over here in China the test is a 'nucleic acid test'. One has to wonder.


----------



## NigeWz (Apr 26, 2021)

This is going to take a while for some people to get their head around, but we have been looking at John Lamb Lash's work and a lot of it gels with our own.
I expect there to be many questions, and that's fine. The following is basically an outline....

(Sidenote - if you haven't read my earlier post, I suggest you read it before continuing here)  Deception goes further back than you think

According to several ‘ancient’ texts, this realm was invaded. The ‘god’ of the Bible is known as ‘Elyan’ (just another name for Yahweh, Jehovah, etc.)
He recruited other entities known as the ‘Elohim’. These are the ‘Archons’ that David Icke speaks of. They created a ‘human’ version of themselves in Gen 1:27.

The word ‘Adam’ first appears in Gen 1:26, but, according to ‘Semitic’ languages (Hebrew, Arabic, and Aramaic) it does not mean ‘man’, or ‘humankind’. It literally means ‘another race’. (Incidentally, the word ‘semitic’ refers to language and NOT to a race of people, so to be ‘anti-semitic’ means to be against that language)

This ‘creation’ (Gen 1:27) was known as the ‘Yahudan’, and are androgynous beings that have reptilian souls. The ones that are still here today (their descendants) are what we know as the 13 ruling bloodlines, and have their relatives in positions of power all across the world.

They are stuck in the ‘re-incarnation trap’ and can never get out of here. The Elohim (the gods of the Yahudans) were 33 in number. This is why these scumbags revere the number 33. They believe that providing they continue to perform these satanic rituals, then they will be allowed to re-incarnate back into one of these families. This is why they plan things centuries in advance.

The second ‘creation’ in Gen 2:7………(OK, let’s pause a moment here. Look at the numbers. 1,2,7. Pearl Harbour 12.7; 9/11 took out buildings 1,2, and 7)
Anyway, Gen 2:7 are NOT ‘adams’. As stated, ‘adam’ means ‘another race’, and ‘Eve’ means ‘land’ – in particular, Israel, but essentially the whole Earth – which is what the scum are trying to take over. (Read Gen 1:28 – _And God blessed them, and God said unto them, Be fruitful, and multiply, and *replenish* the earth, and *subdue* it: and have *dominion *over the fish of the sea, and over the fowl of the air, and over every living thing that moveth upon the earth_. )

'Replenish' means to 'fill up'; 'Subdue' means 'bring into bondage / enslave'; 'Dominion' means 'to rule over', in the original Hebrew text.

The Gen 2:7 ‘creation’ was a spin-off during which existing Tartarians (read my earlier post) were bred in order to be slaves for the Yahudans. This created a second ‘race’, if you like. It’s US and THEM. The word ‘Them’ can be seen in Gen 1:27. They are NOT us!

This is why we know it as the ‘Human Race’. It’s a ‘race’ to see who will win – us, or THEM.
The Gen 2:7 people were known as the 'Elochute', and were bred as an ‘experiment’.
Not ALL of the Yahudans were evil bastards – or so it seems. One of them (the serpent…….kind-of giveaway here, lol), told the Elochutes what had been done to them. The ‘apple’ nonsense is all allegory. The ‘serpent’ told them the difference between good (the Tartarians), and evil, (the Yahudans). People would know the Elochutes as being the ‘Gentiles’.

So, to sum up,we're talking about ANOTHER SPECIES OF HUMAN BEINGS THAT WE HAVE TRACED BACK TO Gen 1:27. This hijack happened around what we know as the year 1465 (465 really, if we remove the added 1000 years that took place in (1)592.

Now let me put this into a perspective that people can understand a little better.
Anyone with 2 brain cells will understand that Gematria cannot be organic. We live in some kind of computer-program / simulation / VR game.
Think of the hijack as being computer malware – or even a virus (sound familiar?)
The ‘Big Club’ that George Carlin spoke about is the Yahudans – we’re not ‘in the club’.

The Biblical / Flat-Earth ‘firmament’ was placed over this real-m in order to trap the Elochute / Gentiles. There’s a video on my channel (The Devil’s Playground 2) that explains ‘going into the light’ – DON’T !
As of writing this, in our most recent podcast we discuss the ‘river of forgetfulness’, also known as the ‘mind-wipe’, and why it happens.
These bastards (the Yahudan) are our ENEMY, and they see us as their enemy. The word ‘satan’ simply means ‘adversary’.
They don’t GAF that they are stuck here. Just as long as they continue to play-out their pathetic rituals to their pathetic ‘gods’, they can keep coming back and using us as their slaves.

Just as a footnote – only 60% of our psyche (soul / spirit, or whatever other label you want to put on it), is present in this realm. Our soul does not ‘inhabit’ our physical body – our soul simply HAS a physical body with which to experience. The 5 senses are our connection with this ‘game’, and this is why we beLIEve it’s ‘real’.
The remaining 40% stays on what we might call the ‘soul plane’ (not PLANET), and is what we might refer to as our ‘higher-self / guardian angel / spirit-guide, etc.
These bastards (the computer programmers) play what we might call 5D chess. They’re good at putting psy-ops within psy-ops. The ‘Flat – Earth psy-op’ is no exception. Sure, we ain’t spinning and hurtling through spaaaaaaaaaaace, but it’s not ‘flat’ either. We have mountains and valleys for a start, but try to think of it more as a toroidal-field. As Tesla is supposed to have said – it’s all energy, frequency, vibration. The speed-of-light is its operating speed, and what we know as ‘physics’ is simply the parameters, or boundaries, of the program.


----------



## luddite (Apr 26, 2021)

I am absolutely fascinated by this alternate perspective. So the difference between the Yahudans and the Elochute is that the Yahudans are under the impression that controlling everyone will get them re-incarnated and the Elochute are good at being controlled?


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 27, 2021)

luddite said:


> I am absolutely fascinated by this alternate perspective. So the difference between the Yahudans and the Elochute is that the Yahudans are under the impression that controlling everyone will get them re-incarnated and the Elochute are good at being controlled?



Have you ever read Altered Carbon? was made into some TV a little while ago, many parallels!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Altered_Carbon
It's a flight of fancy but i have probably learned more about our reality through fiction than I have through the real.


----------



## NigeWz (Apr 27, 2021)

luddite said:


> I am absolutely fascinated by this alternate perspective. So the difference between the Yahudans and the Elochute is that the Yahudans are under the impression that controlling everyone will get them re-incarnated and the Elochute are good at being controlled?


Pretty much. The Yahudans are at the top of the pyramid. They (mostly) remain in the shadows, but control everything. They have their loyal subjects who have 'souled-out' for money, power, and fame. The Yahudans are behind all the 'satanic rituals' because they need to make sure they are re-incarnated back into their bloodline family / families. We, the Elochute / Gentiles / Goyim, are their 'food'; their energy; their slaves. The 'power-cord' for this matrix is the Sun & Moon. Going 'into the light' when we encounter 'epopthosis' (death) is our ticket straight back here, once again to be enslaved to the Yahudan.
In Chinese, the word 'ren' means 'person'. If you want to keep something 'fresh' for a long time, you 'chill' it. In this context, 'children' = 'chilled-ren'. They remain 'on ice' until they get a job - which is also called an 'office' - 'off ice'. ("Let's go down and confuse their language")
We have been deceived beyond the comprehension of the mask-wearing 'normies' out there.


----------



## luddite (Apr 27, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> Have you ever read Altered Carbon? was made into some TV a little while ago, many parallels!



No but I saw a episode of the cartoon. Maybe I should look again. Thanks!



NigeWz said:


> Pretty much. The Yahudans are at the top of the pyramid. They (mostly) remain in the shadows, but control everything. They have their loyal subjects who have 'souled-out' for money, power, and fame. The Yahudans are behind all the 'satanic rituals' because they need to make sure they are re-incarnated back into their bloodline family / families. We, the Elochute / Gentiles / Goyim, are their 'food'; their energy; their slaves. The 'power-cord' for this matrix is the Sun & Moon. Going 'into the light' when we encounter 'epopthosis' (death) is our ticket straight back here, once again to be enslaved to the Yahudan.
> In Chinese, the word 'ren' means 'person'. If you want to keep something 'fresh' for a long time, you 'chill' it. In this context, 'children' = 'chilled-ren'. They remain 'on ice' until they get a job - which is also called an 'office' - 'off ice'. ("Let's go down and confuse their language")
> We have been deceived beyond the comprehension of the mask-wearing 'normies' out there.



That makes some sense. I used to meditate a lot and once was at a light point and felt a pull towards it by some thing that seemed to have a bad intention. I Wouldn't move into the light and felt the 'thing' get frustrated and angry at me. I remember telling them 'no' and ws quite proud of seeing through the illusion of illusions.

The Yahudans are the 13 bloodlines? I will post a book of it in a few minutes. I haven't read it yet but it seems very interesting.

Edit: I didn't have to upload it as it has already been uploaded here: SH Archive - CIA library and 13 Bloodlines of Illuminati


----------



## NigeWz (Apr 27, 2021)

This one is going to be deeeeeeep, and may upset a few people. That said, I'm sticking with pure logic here.
Social Media is currently over-run with talk about the vax. People seem to be dying after taking it (if that's true), but there are some people whom I trust on social media, and some of them personally know someone who's been affected after taking the vax.

So the first thing to understand is the fact that these manufacturers cannot be sued for any ill effects caused by their product. Oh my !!!!!

Let's look at a hypothetical scenario. You are my 'employer'. You are paying me $20,000 a day. In return I spend all my working hours in my kitchen making poison-ivy soup.
This soup is then distributed all over the world with the words 'Poison-Ivy Soup' on the container.
If you drink that soup, is it my fault? Can you blame me? Can your family accuse me for killing you?

If your doctor takes the vaxx bottle, and refuses to show you (or explain to you) what's written on the insert, can you blame the manufacturer?

When you die, your family will likely sue the doctor's PRACTICE, but they are insured. Would that doctor have signed a contract that says something like, "I will take this vaccine, but if I suffer ANY side-effects (or die), then my family will hold you PERSONALLY RESPONSIBLE"
I doubt it.
According to what I have read, the scum (the Yahudan - if you don't know who the 'Yahudan' are, then please read my thread called 'Deception goes back further than you think), they want humans to have immortality by 2045. This saves all the nonsense about 'dying' and re-incarnating. The vax is intended to 'remove the soul'. They are targeting our kids. Parents who FORCE the vax on their kids are going to PAY........BIG-TIME! We say that 'Karma is a bitch' - NO! Karma CAN be a 'bitch'.

The vax is designed to sterilize our kids (openly admitted), and kids born today are going to be in their PRIME by 2045.

So then they move on to blackmail (which is still illegal)
My YT 'co-pilot' was talking to someone who said, "I took the vax because I want to fly"
So he's was saying that the airline company was saying, "You can't fly with us unless you have taken the vaccine". Ermmmm........Blackmail !

Think about the indoctrination here. By the time we become a teenager, we've already succumbed to the, "If you don't eat your dinner you can't go out to play"
Therefore, "If you don't do this, then you can't do that" is already part of the life we know and are used to. All by design.

My boss sent me a text message recently. The conversation went like this;
Boss: Next step vaccine
Me: No thanks. It's un-tested and I am not a lab-rat
Boss: It's free
Me: I don't care if it's gold-plated. I'm not taking it.
Boss: OK

Others are not so fortunate. However, there's an awesome website you can go to that talks about 'natural law'
It's a bit of a silly name, but it's iamhassentmetoyou.com
One lady said to her boss (who insisted she take the vax) - "Sure, I'll take the vax in order to work, but you must remove it when I finish my shift"
Needless to say that her boss rescinded.
The scum CANNOT 'mandate' a vax because it goes against our free-will. However, they can try to make life difficult for us, but that's BLACKMAIL !

If you have young kids, and you decide FOR THEM that they must have the jab, then you are not only a fool, but you are a potential murderer and you deserve to rot in hell.
Another thing to consider is 'burden of proof'. If you accuse me of sleeping with your wife, then do I need to defend myself, or do YOU need to provide evidence of your claim?
They can't even show us that COVID-!9 is real. Never been isolated. It's the FLU, FFS!
'Viruses' are nothing other than detox. The body's natural cleansing-cycle. This is EASILY proven with 10 minutes of research.


----------



## Clown Of God (Apr 27, 2021)

To understand the Bible in the proper way, one have to understand what today falls under.. or is understood through the term known as Kabbalah...and/or spiritual esoteric teachings. The term points to a tradition that involves several esoteric aspects that needs to be attained to be properly understood. The tradition and the understanding of it has long been compromised by the profane who for many own reasons seek the Golden Fleece.Yet it still exists everywhere and nowhere... and is protected by the veil of ignorance. Only true initiates manages to pierce the veils and attain gnosis.None of the known so called secret societies can offer true initiation.Hence for example the freemasonic talk about the lost word.That they do not posses it.All they and other supposedly true esoteric spiritual groups can do. Is preparation , to try create conditions for the initiation to take place.The Bible was/is a gnostic way to bring this tradition with its teachings, instructions and explanations to the sincere spiritual students of wisdom schools through the written word.It was written in a hieroglyphic ( symbolic and coded way ) which the students of wisdom schools needed to learn to be able to stand a chance to pierce the second veil.Meaning the Bible was never aimed toward a general public.But to a spiritual elite (not really elite in that sense but truly spiritual devoted people...chosen ones...who where or had been taught the hieroglyphic language.. to be able to stand a chance, as in manage to pierce the second veil) making the Bible like a sort of manual for true spiritual devoted individuals who had to master the language in which it was written to have any true use of it.

 Oriental (Tartarian?) yogis described how this teaching or tradition was hard to attain.
Speaking about aeons of time to attain it and even then, no guarantee to attain it.


----------



## FalseCreatorGod (Apr 27, 2021)

NigeWz said:


> This is going to take a while for some people to get their head around, but we have been looking at John Lamb Lash's work and a lot of it gels with our own.
> I expect there to be many questions, and that's fine. The following is basically an outline....
> 
> (Sidenote - if you haven't read my earlier post, I suggest you read it before continuing here)  Deception goes further back than you think
> ...



So where does Gaia/Sofia fit into all of this? Is that where she gave us the divine spark in the second creation? The more I read about topics like this from sources all over and using my own brain, the more clearly I am able to paint a picture and get the general gist of what is really going on. And then, so, surely there must be an absolute one true God (us?) because there is no way in hell that these pieces of garbage are the one true God. But then, where is he in all of this? And where are the spiritual forces of good? This is where I personally lose all love of anything and so wish to have the power to destroy the evil but to also destroy the "good" if it were possible. Because the forces of good seem 100% absent throughout all of existence.

The reincarnating thing is probably true. So if you had absolute power, why would you ever let this happen? Is it a time paradox thing where we are God but ultimate power doesn't exist yet because we haven't become him yet or some other garbage? If I am God and I let this happen, when everything is said and done, I should obliterate myself and all of existence for having let such a thin happen so that there is forever - just nothing. The suffering that goes on here DOES matter and I would destroy any being on the other side that tries to convince me otherwise.  Even if that is myself and I/we am god. I don't care if this is a "dream" and not real. At present time, the suffering here damn well matters.

The other train of thought would be that the evil creator really is the one true God. Which quite frankly, has no evidence against it so far. I cannot believe that evil rules, though.

So then I ask what the point of any of this is. The fact that this existence is even a thing is so ridiculous to me. Dreams that I have are infinitely better than this and how dare this prison that I am trapped in ever wake me from my dreams. I want the hell out of this "reality" to return to my dreams where there seems to be infinite love and possibilities.

If the "goal" is to somehow unite all the humans onto the "God" wavelength and have every human being on earth realise what is really going on - I want no part of it. Hell is other people. My dad and I do repairs for a living and throughout my life all of the people I have met I would say I am disappointed (to say the least) in probably 100% of them. Physical existence itself is terrible no matter what the circumstances - because it is physical. Even if we could live for 900 years or walk on water or multiply food. Even if we could teleport or levitate or even create with our minds or be Superman. I cannot see how physical existence could ever not be trash. There must be a 0% chance of uniting humanity to what's going on. Can we just not play their game (good and bad) and leave? And say **** both of you?


----------



## NigeWz (Apr 28, 2021)

FalseCreatorGod said:


> So where does Gaia/Sofia fit into all of this? Is that where she gave us the divine spark in the second creation? The more I read about topics like this from sources all over and using my own brain, the more clearly I am able to paint a picture and get the general gist of what is really going on. And then, so, surely there must be an absolute one true God (us?) because there is no way in hell that these pieces of garbage are the one true God. But then, where is he in all of this? And where are the spiritual forces of good? This is where I personally lose all love of anything and so wish to have the power to destroy the evil but to also destroy the "good" if it were possible. Because the forces of good seem 100% absent throughout all of existence.
> 
> The reincarnating thing is probably true. So if you had absolute power, why would you ever let this happen? Is it a time paradox thing where we are God but ultimate power doesn't exist yet because we haven't become him yet or some other garbage? If I am God and I let this happen, when everything is said and done, I should obliterate myself and all of existence for having let such a thin happen so that there is forever - just nothing. The suffering that goes on here DOES matter and I would destroy any being on the other side that tries to convince me otherwise.  Even if that is myself and I/we am god. I don't care if this is a "dream" and not real. At present time, the suffering here damn well matters.
> 
> ...


Great questions, my friend. I don't profess to have all the answers, but I'll do my best.
Prior to the hijack, this realm was a wonderful place (Tartaria). According to many old texts, people lived in harmony. This is what the (Mother) God wanted.
After the hijack, people turned on each other. Hate and evil entered this realm in its abundance. All by design. Part of that evil was the Love of materialism. When we 'die' we are coerced into coming back here for that same reason - the Love of money, etc. However, we DO have a choice whether or not to return. 'Our sole purpose in life is to discover our soul's purpose'. For some it means more learning and growth, and for others it's a choice. I have enough 'evidence' to demonstrate that I chose to come back here in order to help other souls understand this, and to try to 'wake them up'. Look at it in the context of 'saving souls'. Yeah, that sounds very Biblical, right? But the Biblical Jesus never existed in the way we've been taught, yet there are many 'truth-drops' in the Bible. There was no letter 'J' in the English language until (1)594. It was an 'H'. So Jesus = Hesus = He's Us. The Biblical Jesus was simply what we'd call a 'Truther' today. Hope that helps, my friend.


starrstoddard said:


> I agree 100% with what you just said right there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(34) Yahudan (Link in Description) - YouTube


----------



## NigeWz (Apr 28, 2021)

starrstoddard said:


> A very thought provoking perception, for sure. Lots to chew on. Thank you for sharing.


You should listen to John Lamb Lash on YT. Sophia / Gaia is simply 'Mother Earth' See how they both end with 'ia'? In reverse it's 'ai'. Authentic Intelligence as opposed to 'Artificial Intelligence'.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Apr 28, 2021)

NigeWz said:


> This is going to take a while for some people to get their head around, but we have been looking at John Lamb Lash's work and a lot of it gels with our own.





NigeWz said:


> Prior to the hijack, this realm was a wonderful place (Tartaria). According to many old texts, people lived in harmony. This is what the (Mother) God wanted.



I would be very interested to know what sources you used for John Lamb Lash's work. From my experience, nothing you have said in this post fits with any of his Nag Hammadi based research into the Gnostics. Please correct me if I'm wrong.

His book "Not in His Image," amongst other things, was used for this series:

https://stolenhistory.net/threads/the-nature-of-the-beast-part-5-the-gnostics-archons-devas.3748/


----------



## Armouro (Apr 28, 2021)

Are you very familiar with the Hebrew Language? The history of the Masoretes and their "system"?

I ask, because I work with one who is, and when I encounter linguistic interpretation of a biblical nature, I bring it straight to them. We have touched on the work done by Fomenko's team, but it's supremely exciting to know how others view that content.

But I am curious to know how you view the translations and their validity. Would you entertain another take on those translations, were it to exist?


----------



## NigeWz (Apr 28, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> I would be very interested to know what sources you used for John Lamb Lash's work. From my experience, nothing you have said in this post fits with any of his Nag Hammadi based research into the Gnostics. Please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> His book "Not in His Image," amongst other things, was used for this series:
> 
> https://stolenhistory.net/threads/the-nature-of-the-beast-part-5-the-gnostics-archons-devas.3748/


Sorry, bro, you are wrong. JLL gave me the names Elochute and Yahudan for a start. It's all in the book you quoted.


Armouro said:


> Are you very familiar with the Hebrew Language? The history of the Masoretes and their "system"?
> 
> I ask, because I work with one who is, and when I encounter linguistic interpretation of a biblical nature, I bring it straight to them. We have touched on the work done by Fomenko's team, but it's supremely exciting to know how others view that content.
> 
> But I am curious to know how you view the translations and their validity. Would you entertain another take on those translations, were it to exist?


Yes, of course. Some words can have many meanings. However, some Hebrew words have been translated differently in different versions of the Bible.


----------



## Armouro (Apr 28, 2021)

NigeWz said:


> Sorry, bro, you are wrong. JLL gave me the names Elochute and Yahudan for a start. It's all in the book you quoted.
> 
> Yes, of course. Some words can have many meanings. However, some Hebrew words have been translated differently in different versions of the Bible.


Certainly, I agree.
I do harbour a significant distrust of the masoretes and their "system" of standardization, which they still have not managed to fully agree upon.
This is so severe a problem, that the entire narrative of translation has come into question.
I don't disagree with your points in this threadpost. I'm most interested in your thoughts on the words and what they are "supposed" to mean.  This interests me to no end.
Have you encountered The OBRY Projekt?


----------



## NigeWz (Apr 28, 2021)

Armouro said:


> Certainly, I agree.
> I do harbour a significant distrust of the masoretes and their "system" of standardization, which they still have not managed to fully agree upon.
> This is so severe a problem, that the entire narrative of translation has come into question.
> I don't disagree with your points in this threadpost. I'm most interested in your thoughts on the words and what they are "supposed" to mean.  This interests me to no end.
> Have you encountered The OBRY Projekt?


No I haven't come across that one. I'll check it out.
Just finished uploading this. It may help - Defragmenting Reality - YouTube


----------



## Armouro (Apr 28, 2021)

NigeWz said:


> No I haven't come across that one. I'll check it out.
> Just finished uploading this. It may help - Defragmenting Reality - YouTube


https://obryprojekt.info/
_View: https://youtu.be/gLIDjQBPvec_


The man has done some incredible work on the pre-masoretic hebrew, before the "nikkud" lie was told.  

I've just begun your link, thanks for the share.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Apr 28, 2021)

NigeWz said:


> Sorry, bro, you are wrong. JLL gave me the names Elochute and Yahudan for a start. It's all in the book you quoted.



Not in my copy. Bro.

Perhaps you would be so kind as to quote the relevant text. from 'Not in His Image'.


----------



## NigeWz (Apr 29, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> Not in my copy. Bro.
> 
> Perhaps you would be so kind as to quote the relevant text. from 'Not in His Image'.


I'll check and get back to you,


----------



## pushamaku (May 1, 2021)

FalseCreatorGod said:


> ...
> If the "goal" is to somehow unite all the humans onto the "God" wavelength and have every human being on earth realise what is really going on - I want no part of it. Hell is other people. My dad and I do repairs for a living and throughout my life all of the people I have met I would say I am disappointed (to say the least) in probably 100% of them. Physical existence itself is terrible no matter what the circumstances - because it is physical. Even if we could live for 900 years or walk on water or multiply food. Even if we could teleport or levitate or even create with our minds or be Superman. I cannot see how physical existence could ever not be trash. There must be a 0% chance of uniting humanity to what's going on. Can we just not play their game (good and bad) and leave? And say **** both of you?



I think I can relate to your frustrations as I used to have a similar outlook that on reflection was likely induced by misinterpretation of gnosticism which basically boiled down to, if all is evil then what's the point of any of it? This notion along with a 9-5 hamster wheel life just led to depression and I am certain this is how they want everyone to be/think - you are meaningless and there's nothing you can do about it while they stage more theatre to get you to reinforce this grand deception.

This is a two-way street.

It's all simple really and @Catalyst gives the general idea in his The Lost Key: Part 2 thread:



Catalyst said:


> And although it may be difficult for some people to accept the idea that no molecules and atoms (in the traditional sense) exist, and that our whole world is just a combination of force fields of different scale and vibration frequencies, I still want to remind you that a person perceives the world only the way that his body allows him. All of us are capable of seeing and hearing vibrations of a very limited spectrum. The way we see the surrounding reality only partially reflects its real appearance.



The realm is "just a combination of force fields of different scale and vibration frequencies" as Tesla also alluded to.





_If you want to find the secrets of the Universe, think in terms of energy, frequency and vibration._ – Nikola Tesla​
It is not far fetched to realize that we are essentially a complex fractal vibration of the "god(ly) wave" as already proven with  harmonic/Fourier analysis where every wave can be the superposition of other waves or fractal vibration of the one into the many ad infinitum.

When you look at it that way it is easy to see that when you harmonize yourself with certain energies then you are reinforcing them via resonance.



> ORDO AB CHAO is Latin for “Order Out of Chaos or Order from Disorder.” This term was invented by Freemasons and is the actual motto of the 33rd Degree of Scottish Rite Freemasonry.



Our "maestro in chief" has tricked you - a fractilized god, to turn a beautiful symphony into a cacophony wherein most everyone is playing chaotic discord in the "new normal". The NWO is not something that's coming, it's been with us for centuries, if not longer, pretty obvious by now.

We don't have to wait till death to opt-out of the delusion but take small steps to harmonize with anything but what they want for us and after that the possibilities really are limitless. The emperor and something with him having no clothes and all that...

By its very nature energy (you) cannot be destroyed, only transformed and even that only by your own will, and if this is the simple truth then what is there to fear? Just take the "mask" off tap into something that you are passionate about and enjoy the ride 

​


----------



## Gold (May 3, 2021)

NigeWz said:


> This is my first post here on the new StolenHistory.net site.
> We all know what 2020 has been, with the lies and deception, but I'd like to direct your attention to a topic that may resonate with some members here, and hopefully join a few 'dots'.
> Many of us here are familiar with the work of Fomenko. He asserts that the Old Testament is a rendition of events that happened during the 14th - 16th Centuries, and I 100% agree with him.
> This post may require you to do a little research yourself, as I refuse to 'spoon-feed' people in this genre. That said, I will post a few 'instructions' so you can double-check what I am about to tell you.
> ...


How curious that you mention the light at a time where many people I know are talking about reincarnation.
I remember reading this a while ago, and it's curious how it's now been removed and other seemingly positive articles about a white light uploaded since then
https://web.archive.org/web/2020070...com/houseofthesun/ET/afterlifequestioned.htmlAm I understanding it correctly, that this light is just another gaslighting demon relying on legalism and it can't actually force you to go back if you thoroughly refuse?
Something I've noticed is that this realm is ruled by "consent", legalism, and all sorts of trickery and illusions that revolve around it. Even the occult and magic are filled with it, even Crowley warned people about illusions and curiously his sketch of a demon resembles an alien quite startlingly.
It's become so apparent that I'm looking at certain religious doctrines and a certain group of people and wonder if they become demons themselves after they do enough atrocity?
If it's true they're partially hacking the reincarnation process, and can become these evil entities which seem to abide by legalism too, that makes even more sense they would be allowed some benefits in this realm for upholding these religious "rites". Protecting their own and allowing them to reincarnate into the same families, in this realm they don't care about being stuck in because they "rule" it, and trick as many of us as possible into going back to it so we can serve them because we're cattle... sounds a lot like someone.

But, although I'm still figuring this out myself and get lost in the hopelessness sometimes, for those of you wondering if it's all just hell, I'll ask this:
If you were the true god, or servants of that god, of this realm, and it was defined by suffering and evil was the real power: why would you rely on gaslighting and legalism to trick people into doing what you want?
Wouldn't you just force them?
Why do, even in the afterlife, these entities rely on gaslighting and "consent" the same way they do here in life?
That doesn't sound like they have true power.

Additionally, how did you learn the evil ones are trapped in the reincarnation net? That would be cool if they can't ascend like we can,  because fuck them.


----------



## NigeWz (May 3, 2021)

Gold said:


> How curious that you mention the light at a time where many people I know are talking about reincarnation.
> I remember reading this a while ago, and it's curious how it's now been removed and other seemingly positive articles about a white light uploaded since then
> https://web.archive.org/web/2020070...com/houseofthesun/ET/afterlifequestioned.htmlAm I understanding it correctly, that this light is just another gaslighting demon relying on legalism and it can't actually force you to go back if you thoroughly refuse?
> Something I've noticed is that this realm is ruled by "consent", legalism, and all sorts of trickery and illusions that revolve around it. Even the occult and magic are filled with it, even Crowley warned people about illusions and curiously his sketch of a demon resembles an alien quite startlingly.
> ...


Great comment, thank you. Firstly, let's talk about 'aliens' and the familiar 'grey' that we all know about. The 'grey', with the big eyes, is the one that always springs to mind when the word 'alien' is mentioned. In the same way as the word 'lie' is in the middle of the word 'beLIEve', we also see it in the word 'aLIEn'. (Neil Armstrong = Neil A = AlieN too). Do you know anyone who knows anyone who knows anyone who's seen one?
I'm sure someone would shout, "My Dad's Uncle's wife has a friend whose husband has seen one" (Yeah, in the same way as this person 'knows' someone who knows someone whose relative's dog-walker's Auntie died of Covid-19.)

'Aliens' ARE what we'd call 'demons-in-the-flesh', so to speak. There's enough evidence to show that demons, or 'demonic possession' is real enough, but I contend that our familiar 'grey' is just one of these entities personified.

As for the 'light' (and not going into it), it's still a 'work-in-progress' for me and my YT 'co-pilot', but we're pretty confident that everything points to us being correct.
As for the scum being stuck in the re-incarnation trap, it just makes sense.
For example; The British Royal Family are notorious for marrying their cousins (yet us plebs are told we shouldn't). We know that 99% of all US presidents are related.......and I'm sure that  many more of the controllers practice this too.
These bastards plan decades, and decades in advance. Ask yourself, 'Why would I plan something that I won't live long enough to see come to fruition?' In order to guarantee that these pieces-of-shit come back into the same bloodline, it seems that they must keep their 'gods' happy.
How do they do that?
We recently came across another religion. These people assert that there were 33 'gods' in Genesis 1:1.
If that is true (and we have no way of debunking it), then it not only fits in with the 'third' in the fallen angels narrative, but also explains the scum's obsession with the number 33, and all the rituals that go along with it.

As for 'power', they don't have any more power than we do. It's just that we perceive' them to. Sure, they have all the wealth, but as for making us do something we don't consent to - definitely NOT!
I have been doing some research into NDE. Once common thread amongst people who have experienced it, is the fact that 'guilt', and 'Love' are the main tricks being played. "Oh what about your daughter? What about that big house you have?" - You get my meaning......
Yet, by the same token, many of these same people describe feelings of total peace, and Love in abundance. The scum have no Love in them. They have no empathy either. One of the reasons they hate us is because they are jealous of us. In other words, if they can't take our Love away from us, they'll do everything they can in order to take everything else. Hope that helps. Oh, if you haven't seen this video, please take a look. It addresses much of what you are asking here.
If You Die Before You Die, You Won't Die When You Die - YouTube


----------



## Will Scarlet (May 3, 2021)

NigeWz said:


> _________________________________________________________________________________________
> Will Scarlet said:
> Not in my copy. Bro.
> 
> ...



Have you checked yet or am I still "wrong"?



NigeWz said:


> Oh, if you haven't seen this video, please take a look. It addresses much of what you are asking here.



Do you do all of your research on YouTube?


----------



## NigeWz (May 3, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> Have you checked yet or am I still "wrong"?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you do all of your research on YouTube?


Haha, no. That video is MY YT channel, so I PUT most of my stuff there.


----------



## Will Scarlet (May 4, 2021)

NigeWz said:


> Haha, no. That video is MY YT channel, so I PUT most of my stuff there.



Right. Haha indeed, so you're using this forum to drive people to your YouTube channel. That's obviously why you don't provide any links for people to check your claims, other than your YT channel of course, where you promise them they will find the answers they are looking for. Oh yes, well done for avoiding my other question again.



NigeWz said:


> This post may require you to do a little research yourself, as I refuse to 'spoon-feed' people in this genre. That said, I will post a few 'instructions' so you can double-check what I am about to tell you.



By instructions, you obviously mean links to your YT channel, because there aren't any others.



NigeWz said:


> JLL gave me the names Elochute and Yahudan for a start. It's all in the book you quoted.



A search of a pdf copy of John Lamb Lash's book "Not in His Image" gives zero results for either of those words.

"_The Judaean Desert or Judean Desert (Hebrew: Midbar Yehuda, both Desert of Judahor Judaean Desert; Arabic: Sahara *Yahudan*) is a desert in Israel and the West Bank that lies east of Jerusalem and descends to the Dead Sea_." (Article)

So, Yahudah means 'desert' in Arabic.

"*Elohim *_is one of the most frequently used names for God in the Scriptures._" (Article)

*Elyan *is just a common name.  *Elochute *gives zero results in an internet search.



NigeWz said:


> I have enough 'evidence' to demonstrate that I chose to come back here in order to help other souls understand this, and to try to 'wake them up'. Look at it in the context of 'saving souls'.



I hope your 'evidence' for that is a bit better than the rest of it.

This thread seems to be a personal forum for your YouTube Channel judging by the way you have no qualms about derailing it from the OP.


----------



## NigeWz (May 5, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> Right. Haha indeed, so you're using this forum to drive people to your YouTube channel. That's obviously why you don't provide any links for people to check your claims, other than your YT channel of course, where you promise them they will find the answers they are looking for. Oh yes, well done for avoiding my other question again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JLL discussing his book (written 15 years ago), while talking about the Elochute, Yahudan, A-Dam (another race), and Eve (land), Not MY channel, BTW,
(14) JOHN LAMB LASH: NOT IN HIS IMAGE - YouTube


----------



## Will Scarlet (May 8, 2021)

NigeWz said:


> JLL discussing his book (written 15 years ago), while talking about the Elochute, Yahudan, A-Dam (another race), and Eve (land), Not MY channel, BTW,
> (14) JOHN LAMB LASH: NOT IN HIS IMAGE - YouTube



This is a YouTube ‘Call-in’ Interview of John Lamb Lash from the 9th April 2021. The subject is his book ‘Not in His Image’ first published in 2006. He has rewritten it, but the new version will not be published until August this year. The original was couched in metaphors that were relevant to the time, which included deep-ecology and quantum physics. The re-write now makes the material relevant to the pandemic and the transhumanist agenda.

The interview lasts almost two hours and begins with John Lamb Lash describing his early research:

_“The authors of the Christian program, the authors of the bible… I call them what they call themselves which is the *Yehudin*.” _(Video Transcript)



NigeWz said:


> This ‘creation’ (Gen 1:27) was known as the ‘Yahudan’, and are androgynous beings that have reptilian souls



This is not mentioned in the video or the book. (Note: as the only source you mention is John Lamb Lash, then I assume it applies to all you have stated.)



NigeWz said:


> The ‘god’ of the Bible is known as ‘Elyan’



_“The hebrew word for Yahweh is *Elyon*… [Genesis 1:27] It says that God created *Adam* and the *Elohim*. In fact if you look really closely it says God created the Elohim and the Elohim created Adam in their image… [According to] Talmudic scholars the word for humanity is *Enosh(ute?)*, but you don’t find that word in Genesis or anywhere else in the bible [WS: or anywhere at all in fact] ...Scholars typically translate Adam as our male parent and Eve as our female parent… it does not, it refers to them – the authors of the narrative [*Yehudin*]... not to the gentiles.. who’s name is *Enoshi*.”_ (Video Transcript)

*Elohim* is a plural Hebrew word.

“_YHVH / Yahweh / Jehovah Elohim : emanations of Elyon, the superspecies Adam : humanoid offspring of the Elohim, the Adamic race which creates humanity; tribally, the Yehudin Eve…”_ (Article - Links from this page do not work)

“I_n the Torah, the Hebrew term « Elohim » is the plural of « El » and can be literally translated as « a group of angels or a group of gods » ...If the scribes, writers of the Bible (the Old Testament), had wanted to say a God, they would have written El and not Elohim... This suggests that the plural word « Elohim » corresponds to the original texts describing Genesis, the Creation of the World and the Creation of the Humankind._” (Article)

“_*Enosh* (not to be confused with Enoch) was born in the year 235 from creation (3526 BCE) His father’s name was *Seth*, the third son of Adam and Eve. He was given the name Enosh, which means “person” or “people,” because it was around that time that the world began to be more heavily inhabited by people._

“_Until this point (the birth of Adam, *Seth* and Enosh), man was created in the image and form of G‑d. From this point on, the generations became corrupt and were created deformed._

“_Four things changed in the times of Enosh: (a) the mountains became rocky, (b) the deceased began to rot, (c) people’s faces became similar to those of apes, and (d) people became susceptible to demons._

“_Witchcraft and sorcery became widespread as well in his times.12 We are told that even young children were well trained in occult practices, and that when the time came for Noah’s flood, the people did not heed Noah’s warnings because of the trust they had in their magical powers_.” (Article)

“_Repeated reading, research, and comparative studies bring out the true grain of the radical Pagan argument of "t*he children of Seth*," as the highest initiates of Gnosis called themselves. *Seth* is one of the sons of Adam whose history is almost entirely excluded from the Old Testament after a brief mention in Genesis 4:25: "And Adam knew his wife again; and she bare a son, and called his name *Seth*: For God, said she, hath appointed me another seed instead of Abel, whom Cain slew._

“_Gnostics believed they belonged to "another seed," i.e., a spiritual lineage stemming from primal humanity (Adam and Eve), but distinct at the outset from ]udeo-christian sacred tradition. Their argument against that tradition might be epitomized in a line from the The Second treatise of the Great *Seth* (IV,l) where the Gnostic teacher protests against "the plan which they devised about me, to release upon the world their Error and their senselessness" (55.10)” _(Not in His Image, John Lamb Lash)



NigeWz said:


> He recruited other entities known as the ‘Elohim’.



Elyon created the Elohim, they were not recruited.



NigeWz said:


> “The ones that are still here today (their descendants) are what we know as the 13 ruling bloodlines, and have their relatives in positions of power all across the world.





NigeWz said:


> “They are stuck in the ‘re-incarnation trap’ and can never get out of here. The Elohim (the gods of the Yahudans) were 33 in number. This is why these scumbags revere the number 33. They believe that providing they continue to perform these satanic rituals, then they will be allowed to re-incarnate back into one of these families. This is why they plan things centuries in advance.”



None of this is mentioned in the video or the book.



NigeWz said:


> “As stated, ‘adam’ means ‘another race’, and ‘Eve’ means ‘land’ – in particular, Israel, but essentially the whole Earth – which is what the scum are trying to take over”



None of this is mentioned in the video or the book, nor is it verifiable by research.



NigeWz said:


> “The Gen 2:7 ‘creation’ was a spin-off during which existing Tartarians (read my earlier post) were bred in order to be slaves for the Yahudans. This created a second ‘race’, if you like. It’s US and THEM. The word ‘Them’ can be seen in Gen 1:27. They are NOT us!”



If we are talking about the time of creation, how could there have been any existing Tartarians? None of this is mentioned in the video or the book.



NigeWz said:


> “This is why we know it as the ‘Human Race’. It’s a ‘race’ to see who will win – us, or THEM.
> 
> The Gen 2:7 people were known as the 'Elochute', and were bred as an ‘experiment’.
> 
> Not ALL of the Yahudans were evil bastards – or so it seems. One of them (the serpent…….kind-of giveaway here, lol), told the Elochutes what had been done to them. The ‘apple’ nonsense is all allegory. The ‘serpent’ told them the difference between good (the Tartarians), and evil, (the Yahudans).”



The “bred as an experiment” bit, was not mentioned in the video or the book. The serpent, apple and Tartarians part is not mentioned in the video or book either. The rest of that comment you made also has nothing to do with John Lamb Lash.

John Lamb Lash summed up what he had revealed about midway through the video: (I paraphrase)

_Elyon (Gnostic’s Demiurge) created the Elohim (the Archons as defined by the Gnostics.) The Yehudin (Jews) are the creation of the Elohim (Archons) and only they were created in their image. The Enoshi, Enoshut Enoshites or whatever that word is (gentiles,) were not created by the Elohim. This is why the Yehudin consider the gentiles to be goyim ot cattle – an inferior breed of animals - that they created and who can therefore be annihilated and experimented upon as they please. The current pandemic situation represents the endgame of the Yehudin created salvationist religion with it’s three parts – the creation myth, the self-sacrificing salvation of humanity myth and the final apocalypse myth. The roots of Transhumanist and judeo-christian ideologies are the same and defined by the hebrew word __*Zaddik*__ – the cult of ultra-righteousness. This refers to an ancient hebrew sect known as the *Zaddikim* founded by *Mechizedek*. It was Mechizedek who appeared to Abraham and made a covenant with him in which he imparted the identity and mission of his small tribe. Those ancient hebrews who adhered to this covenant built their ideology around it so the cult of Zaddick, or the cult of ultra-self-righteousness, was born. This was the origin of Christianity._

The rest of the interview discusses the content of ‘Not in His Image,’  much of which can be found in this series:

The Nature of the Beast (Part 1) Religion: Old World vs New World

It’s important to realise that this is all just an alternative translation of Genesis from the Hebrew Old Testament. It’s the original Hebrew version of the creation myth. (Unless you speak Hebrew, it is unverifiable.) This does not mean it’s the actual truth any more than the Christian version of the Genesis creation myth is the truth. Devout Christians, believing it’s the ‘word of God,’ regard it as their ‘truth’. Equally, devout Jews will believe the original Hebrew version is their ‘truth’.



NigeWz said:


> The 'power-cord' for this matrix is the Sun & Moon. Going 'into the light' when we encounter 'epopthosis' (death) is our ticket straight back here, once again to be enslaved to the Yahudan.





NigeWz said:


> You should listen to John Lamb Lash on YT. Sophia / Gaia is simply 'Mother Earth' See how they both end with 'ia'? In reverse it's 'ai'. Authentic Intelligence as opposed to 'Artificial Intelligence'.



In reverse it’s Aihpos and Aiag. Perhaps you should read John Lamb Lash’s book:

“_the sun and moon are intimately engaged in the operations of life within the terrestrial biosphere. They are "off-planet" but integral parts of the Gaian ecosystem_.

_We inhabit a three-body cosmos. Sophia is essentially the matriarch of a single-parent family - a single-planet goddess, if you will. But she relies on the support of the surrogate parents, sun and moon, to manage her terrestrial brood._” (Not in His Image, John Lamb Lash)



NigeWz said:


> Prior to the hijack, this realm was a wonderful place (Tartaria). According to many old texts, people lived in harmony. This is what the (Mother) God wanted.
> After the hijack, people turned on each other. Hate and evil entered this realm in its abundance. All by design. Part of that evil was the Love of materialism. When we 'die' we are coerced into coming back here for that same reason - the Love of money, etc. However, we DO have a choice whether or not to return.



This is also nothing to do with John Lamb Lash, he never mentions a 'hijack'. How can you state that we are coerced into immediate reincarnation? How can you or anyone else know that? If you think reincarnation is decided by simply going into a light then you have reduced a complex and unknowable issue into something simplistic and childish. You also imply that the transition from this world to the next is a predetermined standard procedure for everyone – like being summoned to go to court. “Don’t go into the courtroom or you will be put in prison.” What if everyone gets the experience they expect? If that’s the case, then rather than ‘saving souls’ as you claim your mission to be, you are pre-programming people to not go into a light without having any real knowledge of the implications that choice entails for each individual. Personally, I call that irresponsible. You claim knowledge of ancient texts and cultures, tell me of one that claims reincarnation is decided only by whether or not you go into a light.



NigeWz said:


> The 'grey', with the big eyes, is the one that always springs to mind when the word 'alien' is mentioned. In the same way as the word 'lie' is in the middle of the word 'beLIEve', we also see it in the word 'aLIEn'. (Neil Armstrong = Neil A = AlieN too). Do you know anyone who knows anyone who knows anyone who's seen one?



I know someone, a family member, who used to be visited by greys regularly throughout their life until they simply commanded them to go away and never return. What you call ‘demons in the flesh’  (which is actually a dichotomy if you think about it because demons are not physical entities) can manipulate physical matter in the same way as UFOs  Why does that preclude people from seeing them?



NigeWz said:


> I contend that our familiar 'grey' is just one of these entities personified.



Personified eh?

“_1. Represent (a quality or concept) by a figure in human form._
_1.1Attribute a personal nature or human characteristics to (something non-human)_
_1.2Represent or embody (a quality, concept, etc.) *in a physical form*._” (Dictionary)



NigeWz said:


> Sorry, bro, you are wrong. JLL gave me the names Elochute and Yahudan for a start. It's all in the book you quoted.



No, it isn’t all in that book. You also misheard the names and didn’t bother to cross-check them, but that’s the danger of doing your research on YouTube. You have been demonstrably incorrect.

It seems to me that you have taken some tiny threads from John Lamb Lash and woven them into a hugely embellished tapestry consisting predominantly of *The Gospel according to NigeWz*. In my opinion that’s what you are preaching here and on your YouTube channel, not stolen history.


----------



## NigeWz (May 8, 2021)

Thank you for your detailed response.
My original thread was not based on JLL. It was JLL who simply helped join a few 'dots' in my research. That said, what you quoted above, much of it came from JLL, but not necessarily that particular interview. I have been listening to him quite a lot on his YT channel.
As for the 'not going into the light', we did a podcast called 'Para-Sight' a short while ago. Are you familiar with David Icke's 'Saturn-Sun-Moon Matrix'? I can't give you links here (I have notes everywhere), but this topic will be featured hugely in Book 4 of 'The Devil's Playground' series - if I ever get around to finishing it.
I have also done some research into NDEs, and also get the notion that 'going into the light' simply means a return ticket back here.

The 'system' here also tells us that we SHOULD go 'into the light', which is probably why we shouldn't. I also have a strong feeling that Helena Blavatsky talked about this, but I'd have to check.
As for Hebrew, it seems that Hebrew & Greek are connected. As far as the Yahudan being androgynous, the Greek word for 'married couple' is 'androgyno' (but you probably know that already).
Thanks again for the time you spent writing this comment. It is much appreciated. As for getting JLL's book, I'm in China, so it's not easy to get things sent from the West, but I am trying to get my hands on a copy.


----------



## Will Scarlet (May 8, 2021)

I notice you continue promoting your podcasts and now even books.

Hebrew comes from Greek? 



NigeWz said:


> That said, what you quoted above, much of it came from JLL, but not necessarily that particular interview. I have been listening to him quite a lot on his YT channel.



The thing is, nothing that you've posted agrees with any of JLL's work . Furthermore, on the 22nd of April in the 'Natural vs Unnatural' thread I asked you



Will Scarlet said:


> Have you come across the '*Cult of Zaddik*' in your never-ending research?



I also pointed you to the 'Nature of the Beast' threads, you replied:



NigeWz said:


> I haven't, bro, but I'll take a look. Thanks for the head's-up



Then four days later on the 26th April



NigeWz said:


> we have been looking at John Lamb Lash's work and a lot of it gels with our own.



We disagree totally, but don't worry we are going to take advantage of the 'Ignore' facility so we don't waste anymore of our time.


----------



## NigeWz (May 8, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> I notice you continue promoting your podcasts and now even books.



I am not 'promoting' anything. My YT channel is NOT monetised, and all my books are free, so where's the motive?

I put this information out there because I WANT to be challenged. If I am wrong, then sobeit. I will continue to learn.


----------



## Prolix (May 8, 2021)

Lash is an interesting guy.

When I read _Not In His Image_ some years back, I was curious about the specifics of Lash relating archons to greys etc. His admission that "_There is no passage in the NHC that says literally and word for word what I reckon Gnostics may well have meant in their descriptions of the two types of archons. I infer and extrapolate based on the paltry and garbled textual evidence_" didn't exactly allay the lack of confidence I had in his thesis generally after finishing the book.


----------



## Citezenship (May 13, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/midn6ABiZMA_


----------



## Grosseteste (May 31, 2021)

The idea that the Hebrew Bible is a construction dating from much later than the events it purports to describe is nothing new.


> Spinoza denied that Moses wrote all, or even most of the Torah. The references in the Pentateuch to Moses in the third person; the narration of his death and, particularly, of events following his death; and the fact that some places are called by names that they did not bear in the time of Moses all “make it clear beyond a shadow of doubt” that the writings commonly referred to as “the Five Books of Moses” were, in fact, written by someone who lived many generations after Moses. Moses did, to be sure, compose some books of history and of law; and remnants of those long lost books can be found in the Pentateuch. But the Torah as we have it, as well as as other books of the Hebrew Bible (such as Joshua, Judges, Samuel and Kings) were written neither by the individuals whose names they bear nor by any person appearing in them. Spinoza believes that these were, in fact, all composed by a single historian living many generations after the events narrated, and that this was most likely Ezra the Scribe. It was the post-exilic leader who took the many writings that had come down to him and began weaving them into a single (but not seamless) narrative. Ezra’s work was later completed and supplemented by the editorial labors of others. What we now possess, then, is nothing but a compilation, and a rather mismanaged, haphazard and “mutilated” one at that.
> https://plato.stanford.edu/entries/spinoza/



But the idea that the Old Testament is an account of events that happened during the 14th - 16th centuries, I am scratching my head about.

My field of research is the Biblical commentators of the 13th and 14th centuries. How could someone writing in 1250 (say) be writing about something that happened well after 1300?


----------



## Silveryou (May 31, 2021)

Grosseteste said:


> The idea that the Hebrew Bible is a construction dating from much later than the events it purports to describe is nothing new.
> 
> 
> But the idea that the Old Testament is an account of events that happened during the 14th - 16th centuries, I am scratching my head about.
> ...


Those who started conventional chronology did it without proving it, as far as I know. I am talking about Scaliger and his accolites. I would be glad if you could give us the scientific method used in their books to justify their reconstruction. On their works they gave us dates so precise to include not only the year of various events, but also month, day and _*hour*_!!! I would really like to have an explanation for such meticolous precision and why historians have deleted those imporatant achievements from successive works on history.


----------



## Grosseteste (May 31, 2021)

Silveryou said:


> Those who started conventional chronology did it without proving it, as far as I know. I am talking about Scaliger and his accolites. I would be glad if you could give us the scientific method used in their books to justify their reconstruction. On their works they gave us dates so precise to include not only the year of various events, but also month, day and _*hour*_!!! I would really like to have an explanation for such meticolous precision and why historians have deleted those imporatant achievements from successive works on history.



Chronologies existed well before Scaliger. Every historian knows that dating, particularly before the Renaissance, is a very rough affair.

However we establish rough dates, in most cases. For example, if X quotes the work of Y, we know for sure (or nearly for sure) that Y was not born after X died, and it is safe to assume that no writer publishes anything before their mid-twenties, and usually later.

In any case, my precise question was how someone writing in 1250 (say) could be writing about something that happened well after 1300?


----------



## Silveryou (May 31, 2021)

Grosseteste said:


> Chronologies existed well before Scaliger. Every historian knows that dating, particularly before the Renaissance, is a very rough affair.


This is news to me. Can you tell us about the author and the works were chronology was established?


Grosseteste said:


> In any case, my precise question was how someone writing in 1250 (say) could be writing about something that happened well after 1300?


This can happen by misdating the 1250 author.


----------



## Shobohobo (Jun 4, 2021)

On an esoteric but more practical note...I stumbled across some Gnostic chants and words that are meant to be useful in avoiding the archontic mis-direction after death etc...I have heard and read JLL but cant recall him providing these useful tools. I guess its the equivalent of NO! One of the protective responses is 'ZO-ZE-ZE"


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 5, 2021)

Shobohobo said:


> On an esoteric but more practical note...I stumbled across some Gnostic chants and words that are meant to be useful in avoiding the archontic mis-direction after death etc...I have heard and read JLL but cant recall him providing these useful tools. I guess its the equivalent of NO! One of the protective responses is 'ZO-ZE-ZE"


That's interesting.. do you have a source for that? Not sure it's a good idea to chant something if we don't know exactly what it means.


----------



## Ponygirl (Jun 5, 2021)

NigeWz said:


> This is my first post here on the new StolenHistory.net site.
> We all know what 2020 has been, with the lies and deception, but I'd like to direct your attention to a topic that may resonate with some members here, and hopefully join a few 'dots'.
> Many of us here are familiar with the work of Fomenko. He asserts that the Old Testament is a rendition of events that happened during the 14th - 16th Centuries, and I 100% agree with him.
> This post may require you to do a little research yourself, as I refuse to 'spoon-feed' people in this genre. That said, I will post a few 'instructions' so you can double-check what I am about to tell you.
> ...



Remember the Jacob and Esau story? Twins who are radically different. Esau had a lot of body hair—so much that Jacob had to put goat skins on his arms and neck to fool his father?
Jacob was told by his mother to pose as his brother to cheat Esau out of his blessings?
Jacob let his mother take the curse of his lies?
Jacob cheated his brother out of his rightful inheritance?
Jacob had no problem lying to his father more than once?
Jacob is a hero in the Bible.
Sounds like a sociopath.
Sounds like the Bible glorifies the sociopaths. Could it be their book?


----------



## Shobohobo (Jun 5, 2021)

Wanderer said:


> That's interesting.. do you have a source for that? Not sure it's a good idea to chant something if we don't know exactly what it means.


I'll go back and look. I have various symbols and noises written in my notebook from a source I obviously found compelling enough to write them down..."PRO-TETH-PER-SOM-PHON-CHUS" THe meaning for this claims to be "Fall back you Archon of the 1st Aeon because I challenge you". I believe these are some of the tools that are claimed to assist in not being 'harvested' as discussed in the link about the Afterlife process. The interesting thing about this hypothesis is that it would be compatible with current religious ideas of afterlife while noting that the religion itself was created in order to trap a soul after they pass.

Im not taking any views here, Im just interested. ANyway I'll try and find the source o those Gnostic noises and maybe even some more that may be interesting to decipher on this forum.


Shobohobo said:


> I'll go back and look. I have various symbols and noises written in my notebook from a source I obviously found compelling enough to write them down..."PRO-TETH-PER-SOM-PHON-CHUS" THe meaning for this claims to be "Fall back you Archon of the 1st Aeon because I challenge you". I believe these are some of the tools that are claimed to assist in not being 'harvested' as discussed in the link about the Afterlife process. The interesting thing about this hypothesis is that it would be compatible with current religious ideas of afterlife while noting that the religion itself was created in order to trap a soul after they pass.
> 
> Im not taking any views here, Im just interested. ANyway I'll try and find the source o those Gnostic noises and maybe even some more that may be interesting to decipher on this forum.


I should also mention these are not meant to be chants as such as you would in meditation etc...they are meant to be a way of asserting oneself to pass the Archons. So in the same way you would train yourself to lucid dream by for example looking at your hands a lot during the day...you would train yourself to be lucid in the afterlife by remembering these noises in order to communicate quickly and take control of the situation...
The source is 'The Second Book of IEOU (JEU)'. It was presented at a lecture by Laurence Caruana at The Vienna Academy. 1H 47mins in you will see some of the protective signs and sounds that will enable safe passage according to the text.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJBn6ZKrQKo_


----------



## maybe (Jun 6, 2021)

Interesting thread .... Don't know if you guys have read 

THE FORBIDDEN RELIGION
Jose M. Herrou Aragon 2007

It gives a different view of gnostics?

Some of the main points are:


That the Spirit (created by the True Creator) is trapped in this realm by the Soul (which is created by the Demiurge, who created the physical realms).
That Christ was first within this realm as the Serpent (in the garden of Eden) and is actually called, first as Serpent Lucifer and that Jesus was the second coming and should be known as Christ Lucifer.
That Spirit detests the physical realm and wishes to destroy it .... and will if it can free itself.
That Cain was 'Good', made via the joining of Serpent Lucifer (so Christ) and Eve and that Abel was 'Bad' made from Adam and Eve. 

2 quotes:
....

_Gnostics of later times, at the beginning of Christianity,who came to be known as Christian Gnostics or Gnostic Christians, regarded Christ as the Serpent of Genesis. This was because Christ, much later than the events in the earthly paradise, came carrying a liberating message, just like the Serpent. A message which frees man from this impure world. These Christian Gnostics believe that it was this knowledge which allowed man to make contact with the other world, the one opposed to the demiurge: the unknowable world of the True God.
Christ, the bearer of this message, this Gnosis, has been likened to the Serpent of Genesis, who returns to Earth for a second time to help humanity.
The first coming was Serpent Lucifer and the second was Christ Lucifer.
According to christian Gnosis, when Christ came to the world, it was his second time, since the first time was in the earthly paradise.
In both cases it was, actually, Lucifer, the Messenger of the Unknowable.
In both cases, the message was the same: Gnosis that disturbs, causes changes, wakes up and liberates those who listen to it.
For Christian Gnostics, the Serpent is Christ, the Saviour who came to this world twice.
There is a Gnostic diagram of a crucified serpent, hammered onto a cross, which further shows the Gnostic identity between the Serpent of Genesis and Christ.
There are myths which state that the cross on which Christ was crucified was made of wood from the tree of knowledge of good and evil._

....

_Later on we see that Cain murdered his brother Abel.
This is something very profound as it signifies that the Spirit rejects, destroys and murders the soul.
Abel, presented as pure love and devotion in the bible, represents the soul of man according to Gnostics.
Cain, on the contrary, represents the Spirit, which explains his hostility and hatred.
Hostility and hatred typical of the Spirit, since the Spirit really hates this impure world, full of unfair and absurd rules. This explains Cain’s resistance to making sacrifices and his disobedience as regards the creator’s commandments.
Cain and Abel are as opposed and irreconcilable as are the Spirit and the soul.
The soul is pure love, not True Love but that which we know as love, that which we believe is love, that which we have been told is love, which in actual fact is hatred.
The Spirit is the opposite; It is perceived as pure hatred, hostility and revenge. Due to being shackled in this satanic creation the only thing the Spirit can feel is hostility and hatred, that which ordinary men know as hatred.
The Spirit,which is Pure Love, can only feel aversion and disgust before this thing that is, in fact, pure garbage.
That is why the Spirit wants to destroy this satanic creation, because for It, creation is a deformed monstrosity which should never have come into existence.
This is what Cain’s murder of Abel symbolises._

_...._

not pushing the book, not even keen on religion, but it is a different view?


----------



## Gold (Oct 31, 2021)

NigeWz said:


> Pretty much. The Yahudans are at the top of the pyramid. They (mostly) remain in the shadows, but control everything. They have their loyal subjects who have 'souled-out' for money, power, and fame. The Yahudans are behind all the 'satanic rituals' because they need to make sure they are re-incarnated back into their bloodline family / families. We, the Elochute / Gentiles / Goyim, are their 'food'; their energy; their slaves. The 'power-cord' for this matrix is the Sun & Moon. Going 'into the light' when we encounter 'epopthosis' (death) is our ticket straight back here, once again to be enslaved to the Yahudan.
> In Chinese, the word 'ren' means 'person'. If you want to keep something 'fresh' for a long time, you 'chill' it. In this context, 'children' = 'chilled-ren'. They remain 'on ice' until they get a job - which is also called an 'office' - 'off ice'. ("Let's go down and confuse their language")
> We have been deceived beyond the comprehension of the mask-wearing 'normies' out there.


Do you know how to avoid the light?


----------



## alltheleaves (Oct 31, 2021)

Gold said:


> Do you know how


Near Death Experiencer Who Experienced A Demiurge -- Interviewed by Wayne Bush -- Transcript

An nde experience with the demiurge may have the answer...mp3 audio and text


----------



## NigeWz (Oct 31, 2021)

Gold said:


> Do you know how to avoid the light?


Yes. Go to my YT channel (The Devil's Playground 2) and look at the video called 'If you die before you die, you won't die when you die'


----------

